# Water leaking when raining??



## supercharged350z (Jun 18, 2004)

I have a stillen supercharger with the carbon fiber hood on my 2003 350. And when I wash my car or it rains, water is leaking under my pedals. The floor mat is always wet, and I see some rust forming. I think it is coming from the vents on the driver side near the windshield wiper, but I dont know what to do. I am afraid the water will hit something electrically and then there is going to be a lot of problems. Do I just need a weather strip or something?
Giuseppe


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Sounds like a bad seal; I don't think it would be from the hood. Is your car still in warranty? Take it by the dealer if it is. Also get the rust cleaned up.


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

Take a look at the seal that goes up the edge of the windshield, towards the bottom I have seen some really torn up and starting to lift, mine is even doing it and it is garaged 80 percent of its life.


----------

